

Ask HN: How do we get our app on Chinese app stores? - brotchie

We&#x27;re receiving a lot of interest from China in our Android app (lots of Chinese engagement on our website seen via Website Analytics) but we can&#x27;t sell it there because of Play Store restrictions!<p>Any HNers have first hand experience distributing their Android app in China? Primarily asking for &quot;gotchas&quot; we should be aware of!<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
======
matt_heimer
Are you sure the interest is not because the application is already published
in China? From the reports I've read there are many popular app store
applications in China that include pirated apps.

You could start with
[http://developer.baidu.com/mobile](http://developer.baidu.com/mobile)
(although Google translate indicates the submission process involves going
through Butt shelves). You might want to contract with a local developer.

Also see [http://www.gizchina.com/2012/08/14/20-ways-to-get-free-
andro...](http://www.gizchina.com/2012/08/14/20-ways-to-get-free-android-apps-
downloads/)

------
Damasksushibar
Off the top of my head, Just take the direct route, create an app download
site, have it translated to Mandarin (or Cantonese if your main interested
user base is located towards Guangzhou, Hong Kong Macau, etc) and start
advertising it by whatever means you can on Chinese websites. If you can get
some quality reviews from existing Chinese users you'll build enough
credibility for people to download from your mobile site.

You might also want to research what Chinese App marketplaces do exist. Google
Play surely isn't the end of the known Android App world.

